# Fluval G6 - Stay Away



## 57770

All,

I have been using the Fluval G6 for almost a year now, while a great design in some places it really misses the mark for people who want to do a planted tank.

Save your money, get a Eheim 2217.

Fluval G6 - $315 @ Amazon
- 1 Gallon of Media
- 665 GPH Pump
- 265 GPH Filtration

Eheim 2217 - $145 @ Amazon
- 1.6 Gallon of Media
- 260 GPH Pump
- 224 GPH Filtration


----------



## Borikuan

What exctly are your problems with the Fluval G6. Without details , youre just bashing...


----------



## ngrubich

I've read a lot of bad reviews of the G6. Apparently the parts go out on it on what seems like a weekly basis for some owners.


----------



## acitydweller

which parts exactly? Anyone care to talk specifics?


----------



## blink

Ive heard either glowing reviews or vicious bashing towards the G series.
I know one local fish store has had one running 24/7 for about 3 years on a heavily stocked display tank and a couple more trustworthy employees vouch for it but anecdotal evidence isn't worth much.


----------



## m00se

I give an A+ to my FX5. Dunno about the G series. For $230 shipped it's a beast.


----------



## ngrubich

I'm not sure about the complete list of parts, specifically, that people had troubles with, but I do know that they complained about having to clean the pre-filter on an almost-daily basis and that the impeller rotor was garbae, to name a few. When I was looking at a new filter, I looked at the G6, but was turned away at the extreme reviews (like blink said, either really good or really terrible). I just remember seeing a lot of people complaining that they had to keep fixing it all the time.


----------



## 57770

Working on a full list of the issues and the high points. For a marine tank I am sure it would work beautifully if you didn't want to have a sump & wet/dry setup. Stay Tuned.


----------



## 57770

Sorry for the delay, I forgot to subscribe to this post.

*My Unorganized Thoughts on the G6*

The cost of the mechanical filtration is ~$25. This is expensive but it is positioned as reusable and highly cleanable. (Like most other sponge mechanical media.)

There are two options for mech. Micron or "Regular" I have tried both. Obviously the micro will clog sooner.

That said, when I initially setup the filter it was great. Flow was great, performance was great. (I upgraded from a 405 and had a noticeable improvement.)

After running this for a year with it unable to keep up with my planted tank I decided to give up on the filter and move it to my FOWLR Cichlid tank. 1 week in and have had no issues with clogging.

Improvements on G series compared to previous Fluval models:
- Smooth Tubing
- Opaque Tubing
- "Easy Maintenance" - You can just remove the mech and clean it. (Too bad this had to be done every other day or else flow would drop to almost zero.
- "Lots" of bio media space
- VERY quiet

Cons for the G6 series
- Expensive Media
- Every other day cleaning on planted tanks
- 1 Gallon of Media in a HUGE canister. (Eheim 2217 have 1.6 gallons of media in a smaller form factor)
- Introduces a lot of air bubbles into the tank. (This is due to the negative pressure in the canister as it begins to clog.)


----------



## 57770

m00se said:


> I give an A+ to my FX5. Dunno about the G series. For $230 shipped it's a beast.


I was going to go FX5 but after comparison in terms of filtration efficiency and wanted less to break I decided to go with the Eheim Classic work horse.


----------



## TexasCichlid

If it is clogging/low flow, try removing some of the media or changing to a different type? I can cause low flow in my 2028 by adding a lot of the wrong media.


----------



## 57770

TexasCichlid said:


> If it is clogging/low flow, try removing some of the media or changing to a different type? I can cause low flow in my 2028 by adding a lot of the wrong media.


You have two choices for mechanical filtration in this filter and its proprietary.
Run it without the pre-filter and it works great. Problem then is you risk clogging the impeller with detritus.

There is no sponge type mechanical media.

Regular Pre-Filter

- OR -

Fine Pre-Filter

If you look at the top of the cartridge there is a screw type joint which ties into the priming system.

Fluval tried to increase vendor lock in here. Their implementation is poor for planted aquariums. Moving this to my FOWLR Cichlid has stopped the clogging issues and it is running great.

So if you have just a freshwater tank or marine tank, by all means this filter is great. Planted tanks not so much.


----------



## DogFish

For additional thoughts see this thread. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103919

There are 15 pages from G3 & G6 owners. I don't know where some of you are hearing all these horror stories? In all fairness to Fuval or any company if you don't have 1st hand or can't at least offer a link to some that has 1st hand info, don't post "product gossip".

ronaldvalente - I respect your thoughts as they are your opinions. I definitely don't agree with them :smile:

In my current 40gl (heavily planted) tank I don't have any of these concerns:

"Cons for the G6 series
- Expensive Media
Media came with unit - Don't understand how this is a problem???
- Every other day cleaning on planted tanks
I clean the Mechanical filter maybe 2Xs a month during a W/C, the Bio filter every 3mos
- 1 Gallon of Media in a HUGE canister. (Eheim 2217 have 1.6 gallons of media in a smaller form factor)
I don't understand how more media is a problem???
- Introduces a lot of air bubbles into the tank. (This is due to the negative pressure in the canister as it begins to clog.)"
It has to be pretty darn clogged-up to do this and is the filter clogged the filters fault or the Hobbyiest fault

:smile:

To be accurate I have the G3 which has a smaller filter area and a smaller motor. In my case, I don't even like Canister Filters. I always felt they were a PIA to clean and I'm getting too old to be crawling around under Aquarium stands. A canister can't do anything that a well made HOB can do. I bought my because of how easy it is to clean and under my open stand you see it. It doesn't even look like a filter, more like computer or stereo equipment.

If one can personal justify the higher co$t for the convinces offered in the "G" series go for it. That I honestly believe is the whole point. If someone would do an objective Side by Side test with any filter with approx. the same specs, I'm pretty sure they will both do the same thing.

I think it's a pretty common trend in our society to Poo-Poo equipment based on price and, I find even stranger, trying to justify quality when buying cheap knock-off equipment.


----------



## DogFish

TexasCichlid said:


> If it is clogging/low flow, try removing some of the media or changing to a different type? I can cause low flow in my 2028 by adding a lot of the wrong media.


roud:

I've actually doubled my media and don't have flow issues with the smaller G3.

Post#53 http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193669&page=4


----------



## DogFish

ronaldvalente said:


> ...So if you have just a freshwater tank or marine tank, by all means this filter is great. Planted tanks not so much.



I don't understand what you are doing in a planted tank thar's causing all your clogging issues? 

Is it small leaves from stem plants? Are you making a mess with MTS(dirt) as you plant/replant??


----------



## 57770

First off, appreciate all the comments!



> I clean the Mechanical filter maybe 2Xs a month during a W/C, the Bio filter every 3mos.


That seems like a reasonable cleaning schedule to me, I did not experience this after running this filter for a year in my planted tank.



> Media came with unit - Don't understand how this is a problem???


Mechanical filter replacements are $25, that is more expensive than a 4 dollar piece of sponge that Eheim uses. That is the only piece on any filter that you really need to replace. The issue here is the combination of the clogging/flow performance and the price of the media. I ended having to alternate between two mechanical cartridges so one would dry out so I could clean it more effectively.



> I don't understand how more media is a problem???


The Eheim has more media, it was listed as a con because it has less media capacity than a filter half the cost. Sorry for the confusion.



> It has to be pretty darn clogged-up to do this and is the filter clogged the filters fault or the Hobbyiest fault


I was cleaning every other day, so the clogging was not from neglect by any means. I agree that if a filter left for months and months, one would not have any room to complain. I think we can all agree on this forum that cleaning every other day is kind of absurd.

If issue is strictly related to the mechanical filtration performance of the filter. Biologically it is stellar, that said, if flow drops so does the effectiveness of your biological filtration.

Cleaning the mech. filter every 2 days is the issue with the G6, and as of now this was only the case on my planted tank. The tank it is on now is the FOWLR and it is running beautifully.


----------



## somewhatshocked

+1 for this.

What are you doing with your tank that's causing so much need for cleaning?



DogFish said:


> I don't understand what you are doing in a planted tank thar's causing all your clogging issues?
> 
> Is it small leaves from stem plants? Are you making a mess with MTS(dirt) as you plant/replant??


----------



## 57770

somewhatshocked said:


> +1 for this.
> 
> What are you doing with your tank that's causing so much need for cleaning?


Not sure, I think part of my problem is I had high level of lighting and no CO2. There is some beard algae on a lot of my older anubias leaves.

Other than that water clarity was just low.

I dont have an excessive amount of fish for a 75G by any means.
7x loaches
2x cardinals
2x corys
3x angels
2x gouramis

No matter how little I fed the fish the filter still clogged.

FYI Just did chemical analysis after Eheim filters installed.

6.8 pH
0 ppm Amonia
0 ppm Nitrite
0 ppm Nitrate

I am adding Pressurized CO2 next week.

Another potential issue could have been the 12 hr photosynthesis period.
I dropped that back to 8hr.

Any thoughts/ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## DogFish

ronaldvalente said:


> ....Mechanical filter replacements are $25, that is more expensive than a 4 dollar piece of sponge that Eheim uses. That is the only piece on any filter that you really need to replace. The issue here is the combination of the clogging/flow performance and the price of the media. I ended having to alternate between two mechanical cartridges so one would dry out so I could clean it more effectively...


 I do agree that the pre-filter cartridge is expensive. I found one at a LFS for $18 I bought it as a back-up. I've not had any trouble cleaning it with the brush they include. Now with the back-up I can not only clean it with the brush, I can bleach it and swap in the the back-up cartridge.

In everything equipment related in our hobby it's always a Co$t vs. Connivence question that, and to lessor extent appearance.

BTW - What's really ridiculous is the cost of that pretty grey hose :icon_roll
So, cut it right the 1st time.


----------



## 57770

DogFish said:


> In everything equipment related in our hobby it's always a Co$t vs. Connivence question that, and to lessor extent appearance.


Bingo, said perfectly!

One could argue that I jumped the gun on swapping to a new filter setup.
I couldn't be happier now with the setup. The Fluval G series was designed/marketed as a easy maintainable filter. While I agree with that it does beg the question, if something is easy to maintain, should it clog frequently.

Obviously there is a certain level of implementation/operational degree of freedom with regards to cleaning frequency.

I am merely offering my thoughts on the filter. Hopefully someone will find this discussion useful to say the least.

-R


----------



## 57770

DogFish said:


> BTW - What's really ridiculous is the cost of that pretty grey hose :icon_roll
> So, cut it right the 1st time.


Ha! Yes so true, that said in Fluval's defense, Eheim hose isn't any better.
It is fantastic Tygon hosing that is far better than any Vinyl hose that you would get at HomeDepot or Lowes.

Tygon Tubing


----------



## DogFish

ronaldvalente said:


> ....I dont have an excessive amount of fish for a 75G by any means.
> 7x loaches
> 2x cardinals
> 2x corys
> 3x angels
> 2x gouramis


My 1st thought would be maybe the loaches are trashing your substrate?

I had 3 zipper loaches. Once they matured what I believe was the female (gravid looking) started digging "nests" under the driftwood deep into the MTS. Totally trashed my tank to the point of a tear down and relocation of the offending loaches.

Even the regular pre-filter is pretty fine. So I could understand some events like up rooting plants could be an issue. But, yes every other day is too much.


----------



## 57770

DogFish said:


> My 1st thought would be maybe the loaches are trashing your substrate?
> 
> I had 3 zipper loaches. Once they matured what I believe was the female (gravid looking) started digging "nests" under the driftwood deep into the MTS. Totally trashed my tank to the point of a tear down and relocation of the offending loaches.
> 
> Even the regular pre-filter is pretty fine. So I could understand some events like up rooting plants could be an issue. But, yes every other day is too much.


The loaches could very well be the culprit 

I also think that combined with not having CO2 is causing the plants not to have the uptake rates high enough. Maybe I am smoking something there but just a hypothesis.

I have never done a high tech planted tank before. My last planted tank before this was a 20G low light and a Fluval 305, had no issues with that filter.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Since the tank isn't in balance (no CO2) and you've got fish that love to stir things up, it makes sense that your filter would clog.

I'm an Eheim person but still can't see that it's the filter's fault. 

At least things are beginning to be in check with your Eheim and you're adding CO2. Things will definitely improve.


----------



## 57770

somewhatshocked said:


> Since the tank isn't in balance (no CO2) and you've got fish that love to stir things up, it makes sense that your filter would clog.
> 
> I'm an Eheim person but still can't see that it's the filter's fault.
> 
> At least things are beginning to be in check with your Eheim and you're adding CO2. Things will definitely improve.


Agreed, it is not 100% the filters fault. Looking forward for the improvement. CO2 should be online by next wednesday.


----------



## DogFish

Now that SomeWhatShocked and I have talked you down off the ledge, maybe the thread should be call, "Fluval G6 & Me" or "Fluval G6 my Observations" or even
"Fluval G6's most excellent adventure"

:smile:


----------



## 57770

Thanks again for all the help. I posted pictures of my substrate and plants. I am sure you can imagine what my filter looks like. 

Any suggestions outside CO2 (I already have that on its way) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 57770

DogFish said:


> Now that SomeWhatShocked and I have talked you down off the ledge, maybe the thread should be call, "Fluval G6 & Me" or "Fluval G6 my Observations" or even
> "Fluval G6's most excellent adventure"
> 
> :smile:


LOL - How about Fluval G6 Escapades?


----------



## somewhatshocked

So what's the next step?

Gonna sell the G6 and buy all kinds of goodies?


----------



## 57770

somewhatshocked said:


> So what's the next step?
> 
> Gonna sell the G6 and buy all kinds of goodies?


Fluval G6 moved to my FOWLR Cichlid Tank
2x Eheim 2217 Canisters installed on my 75G Planted.

I would appreciate some comments regarding my algae situation, posted pics in a new thread here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197535

Thanks!

-R


----------



## 57770

*75G Planted Tank*









*20G Cichlid Tank*


----------



## TexasCichlid

If you ever want to get rid of the G6 let me know. I'm a gadget guy and it looks like a fun gadget.


----------



## davrx

*G3 and G6*

I have a G3 on a 12 gal. tank and a G6 on a 60 gal. tank, both planted tanks. I've had the G6 running for going on 2 years now and the G3 for a year. No problems with either one. I have to change the mechanical filter every week or two but it's so easy with these it's not a problem. In fact, easiest filter I've ever had. I change the chemical every 2 months and rinse the biological every 6 months. I've had several Eheims and these Fluvals are much easier to maintian in my opinion.


----------



## 57770

davrx said:


> I have a G3 on a 12 gal. tank and a G6 on a 60 gal. tank, both planted tanks. I've had the G6 running for going on 2 years now and the G3 for a year. No problems with either one. I have to change the mechanical filter every week or two but it's so easy with these it's not a problem. In fact, easiest filter I've ever had. I change the chemical every 2 months and rinse the biological every 6 months. I've had several Eheims and these Fluvals are much easier to maintian in my opinion.


Agreed on the easy maint.

Do you *replace* or just *clean* the mechanical filter every week?

-R


----------



## davrx

ronaldvalente said:


> Agreed on the easy maint.
> 
> Do you *replace* or just *clean* the mechanical filter every week?
> 
> -R


Just clean, haven't needed to replace them yet. The only thing I have to replace is the charcoal.


----------



## 57770

TexasCichlid said:


> If you ever want to get rid of the G6 let me know. I'm a gadget guy and it looks like a fun gadget.


I'll let yo know, it is currently on my Cichlid tank, doing much better.

R


----------

